

The Credits Page of the Adobe Reader XI - acqq
http://pastebin.com/4a5FvMQS

======
acqq
It's interesting to see how many people are involved in one famous product,
their names and how they are structured. We are used to look at the credits of
the movies, much less at the credits of the software products.

